# *DONE* ContourHD Giveaway Thread - Congrats Powhunter



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

*CONTEST HAS COMPLETED. CONGRATS TO POWHUNTER!*

Hi Everyone! 

Welcome to the official ContourHD Giveaway thread!

*How to enter:*

You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. 
Replying in this thread earns you (1) chance to win
For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) chance to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) chance to win

*Example:*
You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (4) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 11 entries. 

*Timeline: *
The contest will run from starting 11/18/2011 and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Saturday, 11/26/2011.

*Other Rules*
Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter. Or previous admins (sorry Greg!)

*Delivery*
I will go through all the entries and draw a winner at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. I will notify the winner in a new thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out

*Wait, what can I win exactly? *
A ContourHD 1080p Camera



> The ContourHD captures beautiful 1080p video. It utilizes a 135° wide-angle lens that delivers a true high quality image that captures all the action with minimal distortion and no fish eye. It records Full HD in all its glory.
> 
> We provide several different camera settings so that you can get the shot that best fits your activity. Choose between 3 resolutions and 2 frame rates so that you get the best shot.










Full HD Recording (1080p) - 1920x1080 pixels - 30fps
5 Megapixel Sensor
Internal Microphone
Removable Lithium-Ion Battery; records up to 4 hours
Aluminum and Fiberglass Water Resistant Body

Good luck, and we will make periodic announcements on our social media pages and here, so make sure to find us to keep up to date! 


Like AlpineZone on Facebook 
Follow AlpineZone on Twitter 
Find AlpineZone on Google+


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

first in!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 18, 2011)

<officially throws name in hat>

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Did I win???


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, close this thread and the three of us will decide this!


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha, 1 for 4 chance would be pretty good, wouldn't it? :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 18, 2011)

Enter me!!!


----------



## speden (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't like my chances, but count me in.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in.  Guess I should have posted more


----------



## hammer (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me in...if my math is right I have 15 entries. 8)


----------



## Stache (Nov 18, 2011)

ditto


----------



## Stache (Nov 18, 2011)

only need one lucky entry, only one winner.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

Stache said:


> only need one lucky entry, only one winner.



Exactly!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 18, 2011)

speden said:


> I don't like my chances, but count me in.



This.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2011)

In


----------



## gladerider (Nov 18, 2011)

in


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

if someone enters now but gets banned before the drawing are they still eligible?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

huh


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me (and my 25 entries) in! :beer:


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> if someone enters now but gets banned before the drawing are they still eligible?



Ha, nope!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 18, 2011)

Free stuff? Oh, yeah!

22 entries has to be worth something.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Free stuff? Oh, yeah!



Baby monitor?


----------



## dl (Nov 18, 2011)

In


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Baby monitor?



Not a bad idea


----------



## Salisburya (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hope i win*

:flame:


----------



## nicks79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am in..!!


----------



## conselyea (Nov 18, 2011)

sign me up!


----------



## angry swede (Nov 18, 2011)

like free stuff


----------



## Richard Ellis (Nov 18, 2011)

We are looking forward to skiing at Belleayre the day after Thanksgiving!


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 18, 2011)

Haven't posted here in a while, but I am SO in thanks to a timely e-mail.  My post count sucks, luckily I have seniority on my side (longest tenured member to post thus far...)


----------



## ysying (Nov 18, 2011)

1 out of 31 is better than 0%. I am in!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Not a bad idea



Can't wait for the trip reports ... :razz:


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

Salisburya said:


> :flame:



You registered over a year ago and this is your first post! (welcome)


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

ysying said:


> 1 out of 31 is better than 0%. I am in!!



Ditto to the other guy, 8)


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 18, 2011)

In


----------



## Dr. NO (Nov 18, 2011)

Hope a quick reply is good enough for this drawing. I don't visit here very often so have little to no knowledge of what happens in AZone.
K top to bottom on Saturday, maybe.


----------



## hhuffman (Nov 18, 2011)

Wahoo!


----------



## ZOG (Nov 18, 2011)

IN

Always up for a chance at a free  cam.


Not for nothing, and not to jack the thread
But GoPro has a DAILY contest for free cams here:

http://gopro.com/daily-giveaway/


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in. Kudos on the point system, not the best odds for me but it seems pretty fair.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

ZOG said:


> IN
> 
> Always up for a chance at a free  cam.
> 
> ...



Actually I was on the Contour website this morning and they do one as well. 

Although your chances there are probably much, much lower ... you are probably competing against tens of thousands of entrants.


----------



## noski (Nov 18, 2011)

In. I could film all you guys skiing.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr. NO said:


> Hope a quick reply is good enough for this drawing. I don't visit here very often so have little to no knowledge of what happens in AZone.
> K top to bottom on Saturday, maybe.



Yup, one entry is good


----------



## PeterPro (Nov 18, 2011)

In to win.  Don't waste time consoling me.


----------



## castlerock (Nov 18, 2011)

*Well?*

I'm in. Let it snow...


----------



## RENO (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## powbmps (Nov 18, 2011)

POV sucks......


but I still want it!


;-)


----------



## mattm59 (Nov 18, 2011)

woohoo, you sending a committee with roses, limo, and champagne too?


----------



## daevious (Nov 18, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me in please:beer:


Hmmm maybe I can get 250 more posts in a week... Looks like I better start a bumpapalooza fest


----------



## buellski (Nov 18, 2011)

In.


----------



## jimskime (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## makimono (Nov 18, 2011)

in!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 18, 2011)

sign me up!


----------



## awf170 (Nov 18, 2011)

In.... 


this thread really brings everyone out of the woodwork...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Can't wait for the trip reports ... :razz:



The forecast is for poopies, followed by a light twinkling, with heavy poopfall expected around midnight...

/from giveaway to poop thread, in only 6 pages!


----------



## Gremf (Nov 18, 2011)

Booh Yeah!  I am game!


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> The forecast is for poopies, followed by a light twinkling, with heavy poopfall expected around midnight...
> 
> /from giveaway to poop thread, in only 6 pages!



:smash:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2011)

Free is good


----------



## steigs (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll let you know where to send it after I win.


----------



## the original trailboss (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, this would look good on an old guy like me!


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

the original trailboss said:


> Wow, this would look good on an old guy like me!



Holy crap, the original trailboss!


----------



## boze (Nov 18, 2011)

*You gotta be in it to win it*

Nice gesture, thx


----------



## Headwall (Nov 18, 2011)

IN!


----------



## 2sons (Nov 18, 2011)

Break a buck, try your luck


----------



## LiquidFeet (Nov 18, 2011)

count me in too


----------



## hammer (Nov 18, 2011)

So how many "members" will have their first post in this thread? :roll:


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 18, 2011)

Sign me up.

signing up = 1 chance
1,398 posts = 3 more chances
12/5/2007 = 3 more chances

am I thinking about this right?  So I have 7 entries?


----------



## Cirquerider (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Nick, I'll post and take a shot at it.  Hmmm, not much post count here.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 18, 2011)

Winning!!!!!!!


----------



## Gmar (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in to win.


----------



## roark (Nov 18, 2011)

powbmps said:


> POV sucks......
> 
> 
> but I still want it!
> ...


Still waiting for riverc0il to join the fray


----------



## Lostone (Nov 18, 2011)

I think you've found a way to get people to post...  at least once.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 18, 2011)

Free GSS! (he would probably have taken this thing home)

I'm in


----------



## KevinB (Nov 18, 2011)

i'm in : )


----------



## pedxing (Nov 18, 2011)

I guess I'll do well for longevity with (two years+ on Smitty, but > 200 fewer posts) but not a single entry for post count.


----------



## 57stevey (Nov 18, 2011)

Allllrighty then.


----------



## k123 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in!  Been trying to win a gopro on their site everyday for a couple months now


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 18, 2011)

99


----------



## eatskisleep (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello I would love to win this!


----------



## skimawk (Nov 18, 2011)

*AlpineZone ContourHD Contest  Skimawk is in.*

Count be in.


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Nov 18, 2011)

free camera is almost as good as free energy from the sun!!


----------



## 180 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 18, 2011)

The dream getaway of the NE(the Big Bog) is in..... :smile:


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 18, 2011)

In


----------



## darent (Nov 18, 2011)

count me in. another techie product to befuddle me!!!


----------



## jmorrison518 (Nov 18, 2011)

I would love a chance... Thanks!


----------



## GolfingOwl (Nov 18, 2011)

in


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## 2ski2moro (Nov 18, 2011)

I need this camera.  Count me in.


----------



## aceplant00 (Nov 19, 2011)

*ContourHD contest*

Hello to all from the Great white North in Canada. The Camera would be be a great addition to film some moments of the trip to Killington this year.


----------



## ewwojta (Nov 19, 2011)

*cant wait*

look for my videos on FB.


----------



## loafasaur (Nov 19, 2011)

Why not?


----------



## salsgang (Nov 19, 2011)

Put me in the hat!


----------



## elks (Nov 19, 2011)

Cool!  To a great new season!


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 19, 2011)

The pressure of a camera always makes me do stupid things --

In.


----------



## tjrjr (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## powhunter (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 19, 2011)

Only takes one.


----------



## dan_e (Nov 19, 2011)

signed upppp


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in. 

Don't take pictures but I could sell it on e-bay.


----------



## beungood (Nov 19, 2011)

I never win anything,but, I have some good ideas for the use of this should I finally break my bad luck run!

Jack


----------



## Sharron (Nov 19, 2011)

*ok, don't laugh...*

In 1968 I placed first place in the women's downhill at Hillberg Ski slope on Elmendorf, Air Force Base in Anchorage, Alaska.  This was an official  U.S.A. Ski Team event.  The funny thing is...I was the only applicant (lol) so all I had to do was complete the course!  So I did, with little speed and I clipped one flag, setting my heart-a-flutter. Now, at close to 60 I am glad I have the trophy and the memories. Warm regards, Sharron


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Don't take pictures but I could sell it on e-bay.



Lame!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

This better not be rigged!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 19, 2011)

Lotsa lurkers comming out of the closet


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> This better not be rigged!



No way.... Gonna be entirely random. Will try to do a few other giveaways this year too, inc some ski passes


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> No way.... Gonna be entirely random.



supervised by the auditing firm of ?  ? ? ?   Dewy, Kheetem & Howe?


----------



## drbar (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm full in.


----------



## Cape Cod Bob (Nov 19, 2011)

Count me in, if MY math is right I barely have a chance to win as a newbe


----------



## BMac (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 19, 2011)

Winning!!!


----------



## Tech420 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Love to Ski (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah!! Lets kick this season off!!  Wooot!!          :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2011)

Im in!


----------



## Abubob (Nov 20, 2011)

The way I figure it I have two chances. Slim and fat.


----------



## rorvis (Nov 20, 2011)

In.

As in "Skied IN Park City this weekend"...and "entered IN the contest"


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yah, good. I'm game.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Nov 21, 2011)

Me me!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2011)

Entered


----------



## madriverjack (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## SAB (Nov 21, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

Sniff, sniff, sniff?  Do I smell a deal?  Well, maybe.  I've got more points than Nick. :roll: That may be good or maybe bad.
How come all you guyz got here b4 me?  I must be losin my edge.  

First and last time I rented a cam the dude canted the lens 45 degrees.  Do you know how hard it is to watch a vid at 45?  And their ain't  no software to compensate for 45.  90, 180, yes.  

So If I win, I will create the world's most spectacular wipe outs ever recorded.  Whoever wins should provide AZ with a vid!

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## mondeo (Nov 21, 2011)

In.


----------



## mikestaple (Nov 21, 2011)

In!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> So If I win, I will create the world's most spectacular wipe outs ever recorded.  *Whoever wins should provide AZ with a vid!*
> 
> Pick me! Pick me!



They'd better! I shoulda made it a term of the giveaway.....


----------



## Terry (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like you might as well count me in!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry all of you guys wasted your time posting in this thread because I'm going to win it. :smash:


----------



## marievdk (Nov 22, 2011)

Pick Me!


----------



## reefer (Nov 22, 2011)

Sign me up for a shot at it.


----------



## aveski2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll try.


----------



## teleo (Nov 22, 2011)

now I don't need it on my x-mass list...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 22, 2011)

I figure I would enter to increase everyone elses chances of winning. Either that or I'm actually Charlie Sheen.


----------



## ice schusser (Nov 23, 2011)

Of course Ill enter since Ive been pricing out these cameras lately. Early XMas gift for me?


----------



## subdude (Nov 23, 2011)

cool contest, that cam looks boss.


----------



## jjski (Nov 23, 2011)

in


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2011)

Last day today to get your entries in!


----------



## MarkC (Nov 26, 2011)

i will take a shot


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

Did I win?


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did I win?



Gonna run the drawing in the next day or two ... stay tuned!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

crap, got sucked into going to the mall with wife + daughter and didn't do my extra 100 posts.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2011)

uphillklimber said:


> This would be pretty awesome!



Hey!  Haven't heard from you in a long time.  Did you go over to the dark side?


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> crap, got sucked into going to the mall with wife + daughter and didn't do my extra 100 posts.



Next time get a "get out of jail"card first :wink:


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did I win?



pick me! pick me!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> Gonna run the drawing in the next day or two ... stay tuned!



guaranteed shipping before Christmas?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

Can I pick it up tomorrow?


----------



## dms63 (Nov 26, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2011)

dms63 said:


> Count me in!



Too slow


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 28, 2011)

And the winner is ... ?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> And the winner is ... ?



Me


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Me



Nah, one of the new dudes with 2 or 3 posts is going to win.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nah, one of the new dudes with 2 or 3 posts is going to win.



Probably, it will look fixed if gmcunni or I win it with all the informative posts we did the past week


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

I think billski has the lead in terms of entries.... Am need to double check later


----------



## speden (Nov 28, 2011)

I think we should get an extra chance for each trip report we have posted.  After all, that's what a camera is good for.


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

We have a winner! It's [MENTION=3867]powhunter[/MENTION]!


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

speden said:


> I think we should get an extra chance for each trip report we have posted.  After all, that's what a camera is good for.



That's a good idea, maybe the next time


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> We have a winner! It's [MENTION=3867]powhunter[/MENTION]!



nice, congratz bro!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats Steve!!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> We have a winner! It's [MENTION=3867]powhunter[/MENTION]!



We're gonna expect some good videos from you powhunter!


----------



## madriverjack (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats Steveo!!!


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 28, 2011)

Its' been over a half hour with no response from powhunter. maybe you shoudl do a redraw:uzi::lol:



Congrats!


----------



## speden (Nov 28, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Its' been over a half hour with no response from powhunter. maybe you shoudl do a redraw:uzi::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Yes, it must say in the fine print somewhere that you have to be present to win.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Its' been over a half hour with no response from powhunter. maybe you shoudl do a redraw:uzi::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



His 10 minutes to call and claim his prize is up! Pick another name Nick.

Actually I just texted him.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Its' been over a half hour with no response from powhunter. maybe you shoudl do a redraw:uzi::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



oh, oh, oh, That's me!  powhunter gave me all his points!  


What's the selection methodology?  Hamster in a cage?  Shake up the ipod and see what tune hits first?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

What's the next give away?


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

probably some lift passes somewhere... still working on it


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> probably some lift passes somewhere... still working on it



billski has some expired hand warmers if you want to raffle those off...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe skiing with Billski :wink:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=666721&postcount=1


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

Very effin cool!!!  Could have used it mountainbiking this afternoon....Got a bunch of messages while I was out today!  I promise to get some good vids of my AZ brothers and sisters!  I hope its durable cause I crash a lot...Thanks!!

Steveo


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe skiing with Billski :wink:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=666721&postcount=1



You guys will never let go of this one!  It's starting to feel like GSS is back in the room again.  uke:


----------



## powbmps (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice powhunter!  You should have some fun with that thing.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

So Nick,
How did you come to raffle off that one?  Is it something we all should be looking at?


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> So Nick,
> How did you come to raffle off that one?  Is it something we all should be looking at?



Nah I have no product preferences... I just picked obe


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats Steve-o!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Got the cam the other day!  Gonna try to figure it out today, Maybe a test video tomorrow

Steveo


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2011)

Sweet!


----------

